# acsi book



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Some people have already received their new acsi books, were these the ones ordered from vicarious books? We are still waiting for the book we have a rolling subscription for to arrive directly from acsi. Has anyone got the book from them yet?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We haven't yet - but then we've just set up a new rolling subscription, so weren't sure what to expect.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Still waiting for ours direct from ACSI....they always suggest 'delivery in the middle of December'.


PS. Vicarious Books are always earlier!


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

sorry if not helpful, but ours came last week from vicarious, so definitely in print...


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Still waiting for ours too - from ACSI!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We are still waiting for ours and according to the e mail I received yesterday they are being printed now and will arrive in 1-5 weeks ???.....................we are heading off on 10th January. Will definitely move to Vicarious Books next year although I do not know how they can have them before ASCI themselves.

Please please contact ASCI asking them to adopt an online membership scheme so that........................if the books do not arrive in time or I should lose my card then I can ask the campsite to log on to their site,check that I am a subscribed member and my passport proves I am that person. Simple and so very modern rather than dealing with a flimsy piece of paper.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a rolling subscription via Direct Debit. 

My books arrived in today's post direct from Nederlands. Just got to wait until January to get the latest app download.

If anyone is thinking about the app my personal view is that I would be to happy to pay my subscription for JUST the app. its SO much easier and more user friendly than the books. Other I know prefer the books I do wonder if they have tried the app though???

Andy


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The ACSI website clearly states that if you ordered before Nov 9th then the books will be delivered by Christmas. After Nov 9th? As soon as possible after Christmas! Seems clear enough BUT surely Nov 9th is way to early a cut off date to guarantee del by Christmas? I would expect to be able to order today and get del by Christmas! Yet another example of the rather outdated way in which ACSI operate. Luckily for them they don't any serious rivals.I also like Webby's idea about campsites being able to go to the ACSI website to verify a customers membership. Lose the card and at the moment one is, to coin a phrase, stuffed!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Never heard of scanning your card, printing it off and then laminating it????

I do that for most of my membership cards, never been questioned yet. I keep all the originals in the caravan safe (just in case) and have the copies in the car for everyday use. 

Webby's idea is better though :wink2:

Andy


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We left our card at a site in Brittany - I got the site to email a scanned copy of the card to our next site, which printed it off. Subsequent sites accepted the copy.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Ours came last week.

Steve.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our ACSI book set arrived just now.

Peter


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Finally received mine this morning!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ours did arrive from ASCI this morning........................the subscription works out at roughly half the price from Vicarious but I'm not sure it's worth the hassle. 

Maybe I'll go with them next year.......UNLESS they have started an online membership scheme...............................just like C&CC when we arrived without our cards


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks to all for your responses. Books arrived this morning so at least I know the system works. Now looking forward to next years trips to make use of them!!!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Received our book this morning!:grin2:


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Ours too.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Ours didn’t arrive before we left for Spain, as usual.


----------

